# Help with OTA problems.



## Nepsa (Aug 13, 2004)

I am having trouble with my OTA HD signals. They are breaking up at times the way it acts up on my DTV signals with a hard rain (breaking up but not out).

I have a OTA Terk TV50 outside connected to "BOTH" my Sony XBR1 HD TV and to the DirecTV HD H20 receiver. The same thing happens whether I view the Local HD stations from the DTV HD receiver or my built-in HD TV receiver. When I view the signal strength of the OTA signals from my DTV receiver, the signal is constantly changing. (Example: NBC strength with show 96, 83,70 back to 96 then for a split second drop to "0" and quickly return to something better that >80.

My OTA HD channels (ABC, NBC,CBS,FOX) are no more than 18 miles away and within a 17 degree separation range. My thought is if I get the signal strength of "0" from the DirecTV receiver before it gets to my NEW Sony XBR1 HD TV, it eliminates my TV 's HD receiver.

Any suggestions?

Thanks

Nepsa


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

In looking at the Audiovox web site (parent of Terk), I find no mention of a Terk TV 50 antenna. Is your antenna by chance a TVvo? If so, it's quite directional in nature. Also, are you using a good quality splitter where you're connecting to your H20 and TV? The varying signal strength can mean a number of things, including multipath, that would cause your trouble.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Nepsa, if you show your location, perhaps others in your area can advise you.


----------



## Nepsa (Aug 13, 2004)

Terk TV 50 is about 8 years old. I think the new model is TV55. The TV50 has an amp at the ant and is powered at the tv location where the signal is split. Tomorrow, i will bypass the splitter and just go straight to the DTV receiver.


My zip is 23834 for the location. Thanks for the input.

Nepsa


----------



## Nepsa (Aug 13, 2004)

I have bypassed the splitter and still have the problem. Now I have a direct run.

Nepsa


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The symptoms sound like multi-path, try turning the antenna right and left to see if you can put the reflection on null points of the antenna.

You might need a more directional atenna, or easier, need to move the antenna to a location with fewer reflections.


----------



## Nepsa (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks for the information. I have been called out of town for several weeks. when I return, I am going to get either the Channel Master 4228 or the 4221A. The 4221 is smaller and well within range of my signals.

Nepsa


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Check out our sister site (AVS Forum) and find the OTA thread for your area and my guess is you'll get some good info. there. If you're serious about your OTA reception, my suggestion is to get a professional installer out to help you with a solution, particularly if you're in an area subject to multipath problems. I live in a town with lots of hills and plenty of big fir trees around me. A magician helped find me a solution but it took trying several different antennas and three different locations on the house until we could find a sweet spot. Ideally, you need your channels scoped as it's not relative strenght, but signal to noise ratio that most people have to worry about.

Good luck.

John


----------



## magellanmtb (Nov 19, 2006)

need your channels scoped? Please enlighten me. thanks


----------

